

Stock market tanks 2.5 percent. Was recovery a dead-cat bounce? - coglethorpe
http://venturebeat.com/2009/04/20/stock-market-tanks-25-percent-was-recovery-a-dead-cat-bounce/

======
quoderat
History suggests that it was. My guess, based on the amount of prevarication
by the banks, is that the market won't return to its former highs for 10-15
years.

~~~
wmeredith
Good. I'm 28 and this gives me a few more fire-sale years to stock my Roth-IRA

